# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HSL sopimukset

## MB1

Seuraako HSL:n sopimukset jotain hintaindeksiä ?
Jos seuraa, niin onko sähkön hinnalla siinä osuutta, vai jääkö sähkön hinta liikennöitsijän riskiksi ?

----------


## Zambo

> Seuraako HSL:n sopimukset jotain hintaindeksiä ?
> Jos seuraa, niin onko sähkön hinnalla siinä osuutta, vai jääkö sähkön hinta liikennöitsijän riskiksi ?


Liikennöintikorvaukset muuttuvat kuukausittain linja-autoliikenteen kustannusindeksin mukaan. Indeksi perustuu diesel-busseihin. Sähköisen bussiliikenteen indeksi on vasta kehitteillä.

----------

